# Lohnt sich ein Neuanfang?



## Duskfall334 (13. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies.

Ich habe mir gerade http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/183381-rift-eine-bilanz-nach-knapp-4-wochen/ durchgelesen und ich wurde echt neugirig. Aber ich würde gerne euch trotzdem noch paar spezifischere Fragen stellen.

Wie ist die Communitiy in RIFT? ( Die in WoW ist ja grausam geworden)!
Ist das Spiel ausgeglichen und halbwegs FAIR? (PVP...)
Gibt es auf LvL 50 schon raids, oder sind sie in Planung?
Sind die Ausrüstungsstücke geschmackvoll designet und macht es Sinn sie sich in raids zu holen?
Gibt es einen Gratis Monat wenn man sich das Spiel holt ?

MFG Tinjin


----------



## Evereve (13. April 2011)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Communitiy in RIFT? ( Die in WoW ist ja grausam geworden)!
> Ist das Spiel ausgeglichen und halbwegs FAIR? (PVP...)
> Gibt es auf LvL 50 schon raids, oder sind sie in Planung?
> Sind die Ausrüstungsstücke geschmackvoll designet und macht es Sinn sie sich in raids zu holen?
> Gibt es einen Gratis Monat wenn man sich das Spiel holt ?



Huhu  

Meine Erfahrung: 
1. Die Community ist teils teils. Es gibt ein Haufen nette Leute, aber auch Vollnasen wie in jedem anderen Spiel auch. Eine Revolution wirst du nicht erleben ^^ Aber grob kann man schon sagen, dass der Zusammenhalt, Hilfsbereitschaft etc doch recht hoch sind. 
2. PVP ist im Moment (noch) nicht sooo balanced. Es gibt Klassen bzw Seelenkombis die haben es einfacher, andere schwerer. 
3. Raids gibts, es gibt auch schon Gilden die bereits regelmäßig losziehen.
4. Die Ausrüstung gefällt mir persönlich recht gut. Es sieht nicht jeder genau gleich aus und Charaktere sehen auch auf niedrigeren Stufen schon recht gut aus was die Ausrüstung betrifft. 
5. Gratismonat ist von Anfang an dabei, allerdings musst du gleich zu Beginn eine Kreditkartennummer oder einen Paypalaccount angeben. Wenn du beides nicht hast, musst du den Code einer Gamecard eingeben. 

Zusammengefasst lohnt sich ein Reingucken mMn wirklich, Rift hat einiges zu bieten und macht Spaß

LG :-)


----------



## Khanox (13. April 2011)

Es lohnt sich wirklich in Rift reinzuschauen.
Man bekommt hier jetzt schon recht viel geboten.
Es gibt viele Instanzen später auch als Expert Instanzen,Raids gibt es auch.
Das Crafting macht mir persönlich Spaß.
Die Rifts und Invasionen sorgen für die nötige Abwechselung zwischen dem questen.
Es gibt genug Erfolge die man sammeln kann,Artefakte die man sammeln kann um Münzen zu bekommen.
Durch die Münzen kann man sich dann Pets,Mount ect. kaufen.
Jede Klasse kann man nach seinem Geschmack gestallten d.h. man kann für jede Klasse 4 Rollen kaufen
und so 4 verschiedene Klassen durch einen simplen klick zocken.
Ob Heal,Tank,Melee oder Range.Einfach Top!
Es gibt bis jetzt 4 BG's,das Klassensystem ist einfach super gemacht.
Die Rüstungs Sets sind jetzt nicht so wie in WoW aber sie sehen für meinen Geschmack sehr stylisch aus.
Gefällt einem die Farbe des Sets nicht kann man es färben wodurch man dann mit dem gleichen Set nicht so aussieht wie andere.

Die Community ist mal so mal so.Kommt dann wohl auf den Server an.
Die Community auf dem Server Rhazade Wächter Seite ist super.
Viele nette,hilfsbereite Leute die ich bis jetzt getroffen habe.

Wie schon gesagt,schau einfach mal rein,es lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## Tirima (13. April 2011)

Hallo Duskfall,

die Com im Spiel selbst ist schon gut, auf jeden Fall freundlicher und hilfsbereiter als in WoW. Im Rift-Forum halte ich mich nicht so oft auf wie ich es früher bei WoW getan habe, hir kann ich zu der Com also nicht viel sagen.

Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall Fraktionsausgeglichen, denn die Volksfähigkeiten sind in den BGs deaktiviert (ich konnte mit meiner Eth-Schurkin zumindest nie die Rassenfähigkeit nutzen, ich nehme also an, dass es bei den anderen sich auch so verhält). Es kommt also nicht der Umstand zu tragen, dass die Volksfähigkeiten der einen Seite besser sein können als die der anderen, einfach weil sie in BGs keine Verwendung finden können. 

Es gibt bestimmte Seelenkombinationen, die sind einfach nur stark und schwer umzuhauen, allerdings hat jede der vier Klassen zumindest eine durchschlagskräftige Seelenkombi, was es allen Klassen gegenüber fair hält. Des weiteren ist es möglich in einem bereits laufenden BG zwischen den Rollen zu wechseln. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. sehe, dass auf einer bestimmten Postion ein Scharfschütze sinnvoller ist als ein Assassine, dann stelle ich mich da hin, wechsle die Rolle und baller auf die Wächter runter unter mir als gäbe es kein Morgen 
Der Gegner kann natürlich auch so reagieren und sich umstellen, es ist also eine gewisse Dynamik in einer Schlacht weil beide Seiten sich aufeinander einstellen und ändern können und Voraussetzungen haben beide Seiten die gleichen weil keine bevorzugt wird.

Es gibt schon Raids, welche auf Level 50 ausgelegt sind. Da ist einmal der Raid um den Lebensdrachen Grünschuppe und dann kommt im Laufe dieses Monats der zweite um Alsbeth die Streitsuchende (eine Verräterin) hinzu.

Ich finde die Designs der Rüstungsteile gut, vor allem stimmiger und nicht so "clownhaft" wie in meinem alten Spiel. Es bietet sich auch die Möglichkeit an die angelegte Rüstung farblich zu verändern (Primär- und Sekundärfarbe der sichtbaren Teile lassen sich mit Farben als Items beliebig wählen).

Beim Kauf des Spiels ist ein Gratismonat dabei, du brauchst aber zum Aktivieren des Spiels eine Kreditkartennummer, ein Paypalkonto oder eine Gamecard. Ich hatte mich für die Gamecardoption entschieden und bin eigentlich froh darüber. Spiele nun Tirima schon etwa 1,5 Monate und bin gerade einmal auf Level 41. Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass ich mir schön Zeit beim Spielen lasse, jeden Questtext durchlese und meine Berufe immer aktuell halte, sodass ich die Dinge, die ich baue auch verwenden kann. Bis jetzt macht das so einen RIESENSPASS, denn man hat alle Gebiete nicht in einer Woche durch *hust* und es gibt viele kleine Geschichten, die teilweise nicht so verkuschelt sind wie man es wo anders gewohnt ist.


Achtung: subjektive Meinung folgt
________________________________________________________________________________________________
Rift ist auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert und wenn dir ein Spiel wie Classic-WoW gefallen hat wirst du Rift lieben lernen. Es fühlt sich für mich irgendwie "purer" an, nicht so verwaschen von so vielen Zusatzfeatures die einem alles abnehmen.
Man geht wesentlich seltener in Instanzen, lernt diese Besuche aber wieder richtig zu schätzen und sie machen auch viel mehr Spaß als dieses "Hallo" und "thx, bb". Die Leute reden (oder schreiben) miteinander. Das soziale steht viel mehr im Vordergrund, denn man ist hier natürlich nicht mehr anonym und muss auch gezwungen auf seinen Ruf auf dem Server aufpassen. Das hebt die gesamte Moral sehr.
Wenn ein Neuling eine Frage stellt, so wird diese beantwortet sobald jemand die Antwort weiß und wenn einmal ein Flamer antwortet, dann wird der Flamer niedergemacht und der Fragesteller von den Leuten in Schutz genommen.
Ich habe viel hinter mir gelassen, als ich von WoW weg ging, aber eigentlich ist das einzige, was ich heute bedaure der Umstand, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe alle meine Ingame-Freunde (wenngleich einige) zu Rift rüber zu holen und so nicht mehr zu allen Kontakt habe denn dem Spiel selbst trauere ich eigentlich nicht hinterher. Aber ich schweife ab... lassen wir das so stehen und beenden das.
________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ausdrücken der subjektive Meinung ist hiermit beendet.



Schattige Grüße,
Tirima F.
(Assassine der Skeptiker / Server: Akala / Gilde: Weltenwanderer)


----------



## Duskfall334 (13. April 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde mir das Game wahrscheinlich mal zulegen und reinschauen. DANKE!


----------



## ink0gnito (13. April 2011)

Tirima schrieb:


> Hallo Duskfall,
> 
> die Com im Spiel selbst ist schon gut, auf jeden Fall freundlicher und hilfsbereiter als in WoW. Im Rift-Forum halte ich mich nicht so oft auf wie ich es früher bei WoW getan habe, hir kann ich zu der Com also nicht viel sagen.




Tja, aber auch hier Gilt, abwarten.
Ihr tut ja so, als wäre die WoW Community, von Anfang an "bescheiden" gewesen.Ich weiß noch ganz genau wie es kurze Zeit nach dem Release dort war.Es herrschte zum Großen Teil eine Tolle Stimmung.
Erst nach und nach wurde es eben "Radikaler", wobei viele stellen die WoW Comm hier schlechter hin, als sie es in der Tat ist.
Jetzt schon, die RIFT Comm als Toll anzupreisen ist halt naja.Und auch in RIFT merke ich jetzt bereits viele Schwarze Vögel.


Edit.: Bezüglich dem Forum, ja auch das RIFT Forum nimmt schon fast WoW maße.Wieviele "L2P" "lol noob" etc pp ich dort schon Gelesen habe in der kurzen Zeit :>


----------



## Tirima (13. April 2011)

Naja, wegen der Com... ich habe im WoW-Forum einige nicht so schöne Erfahrungen gemacht, deswegen meide ich es wahrscheinlich bei Rift. Als Patch 3.3.3 (oder wars 3.3?) raus kam wurde der Täuschungsschurke sehr sehr stark gebufft um mit ihm auch Raiden zu können. Viele Spieler und Forenteilnehmer haben das belächelt und sich nichteinmal die Möglichkeiten angesehen, die dieser Baum dann geboten hatte. Im Recount machte er tatsächlich bei statischen Kämpfen weniger Schaden, bei Kämpfen mit viel Bewegung aber sauste man mit so einer Skillung den anderen gängigen Skillungen davon (ja, wirklich).

Ich hatte es mir zum Ziel gesetzt den Täuschungsbaum im PvE zu beherrschen und testete und rechnete unermüdlich. Irgendwann fing ich dann an meine Erfahrungen in einen Guide zu schreiben und diesen auch didaktisch korrekt aufzusetzen. (Mir war immer aufgefallen, dass Guides dazu neigen im Bereich der Didaktik schlecht auszufallen)

Voller Stolz stellte ich meinen Guide ins Schurkenforum und... erntete von den Trollen dort nur Hohn. Diese alteingesessenen Trolle vor allem (hier stachen mir zwei besonders ins Auge, an einen kann ich mich namentlich sogar noch erinnern) machten mich einfach wirklich fertig, obwohl ich alle Einzelheiten wirklich logisch und ausführlich darbot, und irgendwann war ich einfach nur frustriert darüber, dass ich mir doch tatsächlich eine solche Arbeit für eine so miese Com angetan hatte.
Zum Glück vertritt sich dort anscheinend nur die unterste moralische Schicht des Spiels gehäuft als Trolle, denn tatsächlich gab es viele Spieler, die mir Ingame zu dem Guide gratulierten und mit dieser Spielweise sehr großen Spaß und Erfolg hatten. Dies war dann doch zumindest ein angenehmes Gefühl. Wenn meine Arbeit schon nicht gewürdigt wurde (zumindest wurde sie von den Blauen in die Stickys genommen), dann hatte sie doch zumindest ein paar Spieler glücklich gemacht.

Dies hinterlies natürlich einen sehr bitteren Beigeschmack der Com und ich nahm mir vor das offizielle Forum fortan zu meiden (naja, meistens konnte ich mir auf die Zunge beißen und nichts sagen, ein paar mal schrieb ich dann doch noch Antworten).
Ich will deswegen glaube ich gar nicht wirklich so viel mit dem Forum in Rift zu tun haben, wie ich es in WoW zu tun hatte. Ich habe Angst, dass es auch wieder darauf hinaus läuft enttäuscht zu werden. Zumindest die Com im Spiel fällt aber wirklich besser auf.

Naja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Trolle gibts überall *g* und dieser Text hier (*deutet auf die Textwand über dieser Zeile*) sollte eher der Erläuterung dienen, damit ihr meine Einstellung zu der Com der beiden Spiele versteht 
Das Buffed-Forum hier empfinde ich z.B. als recht angenehm, im Vergleich nun zu dem, was ich gewohnt bin.

Schattige Grüße,
Tirima F.

Edit: Ich hatte dann, nach diesem Frust als Priester wieder komplett neu angefangen (wollte anfangen zu Heilen, denn damit hilft man seinen Mitspielern ja auch [weit hergeholter Gedanke]), aber jetzt bei Rift spiele ich doch wieder meine Lieblingsklasse und Schleiche durch den Schatten. Back to the Roots


----------



## ink0gnito (13. April 2011)

Ja weiß ich.Ich habe damit auch einige Wochen lang geraidet, als mein Rogue noch Main war =D
Dein Guide kenne ich dann auch, sofern dus ins Deutsche Forum gestellt hast.Denn hatte ich mir damals angesehen.
Und ja, man sollte für das Forum ein dickes Fell haben, aber wie gesagt das trifft auch Langsam aber sicher fürs RIFT Forum (:


----------



## paradox2412 (13. April 2011)

> Ich habe viel hinter mir gelassen, als ich von WoW weg ging, aber eigentlich ist das einzige, was ich heute bedaure der Umstand, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe alle meine Ingame-Freunde (wenngleich einige) zu Rift rüber zu holen und so nicht mehr zu allen Kontakt habe denn dem Spiel selbst trauere ich eigentlich nicht hinterher.



Genauso geht es mir auch, aber man kan bestimmt schnell "neue" Freunde finden. Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Duskfall334 (13. April 2011)

ZACK!
Gekauft!
es instaliert gerade vor sich hin "gäähn "


----------



## Ironpain (13. April 2011)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies.
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade http://forum.buffed....knapp-4-wochen/ durchgelesen und ich wurde echt neugirig. Aber ich würde gerne euch trotzdem noch paar spezifischere Fragen stellen.
> 
> Wie ist die Communitiy in RIFT? ( Die in WoW ist ja grausam geworden)!



Ich kann bis jetzt nicht klagen, auf Granitstaub alles im grünen Bereich



> Ist das Spiel ausgeglichen und halbwegs FAIR? (PVP...)



PVP ist Beiwerk und das Spiel ist hauptsächlich PvE, somit wird auch das Balancing auf PvE augerichtet sein, Bei soviel Seelenkombinationen wird ein PvP Balancing schwierig, selbst Blizzard hat es geschafft Wow kaputtzubalancen, dank Arena - aber das PvP in Rift ist trtotzdem ganz Funny.



> Gibt es auf LvL 50 schon raids, oder sind sie in Planung?



Gibt Raids :-)



> Sind die Ausrüstungsstücke geschmackvoll designet und macht es Sinn sie sich in raids zu holen?



Ausrüstungen sind gut designed und wenn dir die Farbe nicht passt - Farbe kaufen und einfärben :-)



> Gibt es einen Gratis Monat wenn man sich das Spiel holt ?
> 
> MFG Tinjin



Ja gibt es, viel Spaß beim spielen :-)


----------



## Duskfall334 (13. April 2011)

Mit wieviel Spielern geht man denn in die Raids? 5, 10, 20, 25, 45?


----------



## neske (13. April 2011)

Gibt es zufällig eine Seite bei der man sich die Rüstungssets anschauen kann? Würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## ink0gnito (13. April 2011)

20 Spieler Raids.

Btw. die Rüstungs Sets sind wie immer geschmackssache.Mir gefallen die meisten absolut nicht.
Ich seh in T2/T3 Gear, fast genauso aus wie mit T1.Da schafft sogar Blizzard nach 6 Jahren WoW mehr.Würde man sich in RIFT nicht die Klamotten einfärben können, wärs der Super Gau.


----------



## Duskfall334 (14. April 2011)

Für die, die das lesen und vielleicht auch anfangen möchen.
ES LOHNT SICH WIRKLICH  ich bin begeistert


----------



## myadictivo (14. April 2011)

genieße die zeit. 
ich krebs momentan in richtung lvl 40 (obwohl ich beim headstart angefangen hab). aber ich komm nur so, wenn überhaupt 1-2x die woche für 2-3 stunden zum zocken.
würd mir aber echt zeit nehmen. nur nicht durchrushen. einfach die gegend erkunden, die quests erledigen. skillungen ausprobieren, die mechaniken selbst begreifen und mich so wenig wie möglich in irgendwelchen foren aufhalten.
bisher machts mir auch noch eine menge spass


----------



## schmetti (14. April 2011)

Ist ja of Topic aber ich lad mir grade Rift runter und kann nur Staunen über den Speed 29min für 8,61GB da sollten sich andere Anbieter mal eine scheibe abschneiden :-) dachte ich kann erst nach der Arbeit Riften ^^ aber so wird das sogar vorher nch was.


----------



## Merander (14. April 2011)

Also ich spiels seit 2 wochen bin auf krebs auf lvl 22 momentan noch rum aber ich lass mir auch zeit(allein schon wegen der arbeit^^) es lohnt sich auf jeden fall. Ich habs überhaupt ned bereut dass ich es angefangen hab. Es macht einfach so viel laune.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. April 2011)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Für die, die das lesen und vielleicht auch anfangen möchen.
> ES LOHNT SICH WIRKLICH  ich bin begeistert



Ja hab ich am Anfang auch gedacht


----------



## Onkel William (14. April 2011)

Hi,

also ich spiele Rift auch erst seit drei Wochen und bin sehr begeistert von dem Spiel. 

Mitlerweile habe ich alle Klassen wenigstens einmal angetestet und gerade da fällt mir auf, jede macht irre Spaß. Ich weiß nichtmal welche davon jetzt als erstes Richtung 50 gespielt werden soll. Da alle Klassen ja noch weitere Skillmöglichkeiten haben, bin ich persönlich allein damit, über Wochen beschäftigt. :-)

Rift sieht gut aus, auch die Rüstungsteile die man so bekommt. Lustig finde ich da ganz persönlich, dass meine Kriegerin bei einer neuen Brustrüstung, immer weniger an hat. Die Platten BH's werden irgendwie immer knapper. LOL

PvP macht auf Level 20 so rum Spaß. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass hier eine Klasse total overpowered ist, wie z.B. die Jäger in Wow am Anfang.

Die Community ist sehr freundlich. Ich bin auf Brutmutter auf Wächterseite und da bekommt man im Spiel immer nette Antworten und auch in den Dungeons schreit keiner "gogo".

Für Alle, die es nicht direkt kaufen möchten, gibts es ja die Möglichkeit, Key's zu bekommen am kommenden Wochenende. Einfach mal auf Buffed schauen und ein wenig nach stöbern. Meine Keys, wenn ich nochmal einen bekommen sollte, gehen an meine WoW Gildies. Vier spielen schon Rift. :-)


----------



## Bix (14. April 2011)

Also ich kann du nur meinen Erfahrungsbericht wiederspiegeln.

Vorerst: JA tu es! 
Für mich hat es sich wirklich gelohnt. Dieses tolle "ich hab keine Ahnung von irgendwas-gefühl" ist mich wieder überkommen. 
Die einzelnen Seelen sind wirklich intressant, auch damit zu hantieren ist interessant.

Die Community muss ich sagen ist, so empfinde ich es halt, wirklich unglaublich geduldig und hilfsbereit.(Ob sich das ändert wenn das Spiel ein wenig älter ist,  kann ich nicht sagen, war ja in Wow anfangs genauso)
Leider merkt man halt auch das es wirklich viele Wow Spieler in Rift gibt. Es wird ingame im Chat sehr oft alles mit wow verglichen :/
Das hat aber auch den Vorteil das einige dir in Bezug auf Fragen sofort weiterhelfen können, weil sie dir einen Vergleich zum besseren Verständnis vorzeigen können

Die Rüstung sieht von Anfang an gut aus, vor allem kannst du sie einfärben, und somit deinen Charakter von anfang an individuell gestalten.
Vor allem sieht die Rüstung auch nach Rüstung aus. du siehst zum Beispiel die Einzelnen Glieder einer Kette 

Das questen ist nicht wirklich was andres als in wow, allerdings dauert es wesentlich länger, und das ist TOLL so!


Ich bin leider erst lvl 24, kann daher nichts über den endcontent sagen


----------



## Neneko89 (14. April 2011)

Würd auch gern RIFT mal anzocken, kenn aber keinen der mir das rüberziehen könnte -.-" Zocke über UMTS deswegen ists sogut wie unmöglich das runterzuladen


----------



## Bix (14. April 2011)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Würd auch gern RIFT mal anzocken, kenn aber keinen der mir das rüberziehen könnte -.-" Zocke über UMTS deswegen ists sogut wie unmöglich das runterzuladen




Das ist natürlich bitter


----------



## Neneko89 (14. April 2011)

Bix schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich bitter



Juhu, Kumpel lädts mir runter  Dann sieht man sich Morgen hrhr *freu*


----------



## Micro_Cuts (15. April 2011)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies.
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade http://forum.buffed....knapp-4-wochen/ durchgelesen und ich wurde echt neugirig. Aber ich würde gerne euch trotzdem noch paar spezifischere Fragen stellen.
> 
> ...



Community in Rift: naja wie überall, nette und paar nicht so nette xD, aber rift is halt neu. von daher gibt es (noch) keine sprüche wie "nur mit erfahrung" oder so. is halt für alle neu das game.

also ich spiele kein PVP, aber da soll es wohl noch balancing schwierigkeiten geben - aber welches MMo hat das nicht. die spieler sind nie zufrieden 

ja es gibt raids auf 50, sowie hero dungeons (expert). und glaub mir die haben es drauf!! selbst die normalesn instanzen werden dich als wow spieler am anfang wohl überraschen, den die sind im vergleich zu den wow inis schon was härter.

also die ausrüstung hat mehr details, naja liegt eben auch an der besseren grafik. das levelzzeug is aber langweilig vom style her. die 50er items T1 und T2 sind geil. waffen sind total langweilig vom design her *leider*. aber da sis jetz nicht so wichtig für mich.

ja gratis monat gibt es. und dieses Wochenende kann man sogar wieder 4 free reinschnuppern


----------



## Taniquel (15. April 2011)

Nur um auch mal meinen Senf dazu zu geben, ja es lohnt sich Rift zumindestens mal zu testen. Die Quests sind zwar MMO typisch , aber durch die Hubs bleibt es einem erspart um die halbe Welt zu reisen um 10x irgendwelche Affen zu töten^^. Das Leveln ist ziemlich entspannt und geht nicht zu schnell ,PvP mal ausgenommen aber das kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden. Zum PvP, ausgeglichen keine OP Klassen und auch immer Heiler die ihrem Job nachgehen, was sich auch auf die öffentlichen Gruppen während eines Riff Events bezieht. Gerade durch die Risse und die Randomgroups entwickelt sich ein ziemlich geiles WIR Gefühl , wo meiner Erfahrung nach alle Leute ihren Fähigkeiten entsprechend mitmachen, dh keine Flames (kaknoob, lowie usw) , wollen wir hoffen , daß es so bleibt. Die Community ist atm mom supernett, jede noch so "blöde Noob Anfrage" wird eigentlich sehr nett und höflich beantwortet. Das ist natürlich nur mein persönlicher Eindruck als Skeptiker auf Granitsturz , aber warum sollte es auf anderen Shards anders sein, Kurzum es lohnt sich^^


----------



## Neneko89 (15. April 2011)

Könnte mir man eine "Klasse" empfehlen die sich vielleicht besonders für ein Testwochenende lohnen würde?


----------



## Lari (15. April 2011)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Könnte mir man eine "Klasse" empfehlen die sich vielleicht besonders für ein Testwochenende lohnen würde?



Ich würde ja zu einem Supporter raten, sowas kennt kaum jemand 
Allerdings wird der erst in den Instanzen wirklich interessant und im Solo-PvE recht bescheiden zu spielen.

Also wenns nach mir ginge:
Irgendwas straight DD, Schurke oder Magier, bis Level 15, dann zweite Seelenrolle ("Dual-Spec") kaufen und eine Supporter Skillung zulegen (Schurke -> Barde; Magier ->Chloromant + Archont) und bis LEvel 17 mal spielen an Rissen/Invasionen, damit man nicht ganz ohne Erfahrung in die Instanz geht 
Vorteil: Solo-PvE geht zügig, man kommt als Support schneller in Gruppen, und men lernt mal eine Spielweise kennen, bei der auch wenig Schaden sehr viel Spaß macht


----------



## Micro_Cuts (15. April 2011)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Könnte mir man eine "Klasse" empfehlen die sich vielleicht besonders für ein Testwochenende lohnen würde?



naja du musst wissen was du eher magst. nahkampf oder fernkampf, oder magie klassen.

hast ja 4 klassen zur auswahl:

magier (fernkampf, magieschaden)
krieger (nahkampf)
kleriker (fernkampf, nahkampf / magie und körperlicher schaden)
schurke (fernkampf, nahkampf / körperlicher schaden)

ein schurke is ganz lustig. den kannst du als risspirscher zocken und dir dann ansehen wir der tankt, is ser amüsant. der kann sich hin und her teleportieren. und dann kannste dir bei dem die Waldläufer seele ansehen (jäger mit pet), und zu schluss noch die barde seele (unterstützungsklasse mit hammer buffs)

tatsache is das wochenende is zu kurz um weit im level vorran zu streiten und viel von der klasse mit zu bekommen. ich würde mir die welt ansehen, rifts machen, vll schaffst du ja lvl 15 und kannst in eine der ersten instanzen gehn.


----------



## Neneko89 (15. April 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> naja du musst wissen was du eher magst. nahkampf oder fernkampf, oder magie klassen.
> 
> hast ja 4 klassen zur auswahl:
> 
> ...


Werde mich sputen  Da mein Kolle nochnicht gekommen ist, muss ich noch bis heut Abend warten mit Riften :/


----------



## Staminia (15. April 2011)

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall:

Ich spiele einen Schurken (Level 38) mit inzwischen drei Seelen:

- Assassin: klassischer Schurke mit fast allen Punkten im Assassin Baum. Spielt sich sehr gut im PVP, aber auch PVE
- Ranger: Fernkämpfer mit Bogen und Pet. Sehr gut beim Questen in weitläufigen Gebieten. Guter DD bei Rift Invasionen.
- Barde: Als Supporter im PVP, PVE und Rifts. Wenn man es geschickt angeht, kann man sehr gut als Nebenheiler agieren.
- PVP Seele: Habe ich schon, aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Allein das Seelensystem reicht mir persönlich aus um weiter zu spielen.


----------



## Chamandra (15. April 2011)

hallo,

also eigentlich haben ja schon viele hier sehr gute gründe genannt, warum du mal in rift reinschauen solltest.
ich gebe trotzdem mal ein "bischen" meinen senf dazu ! 

- als größten vorteil sehe ich hier, so zumindest mein gefühl, gibt es nicht so eine item-hast wie bei anderen mmo´s
- es ist nicht das ziel so schnell wie möglich die max. stufe zu erreichen, sondern du kannst die gebiete echt genießen.
( wow hat auch echt gute zonen und quests für leute auf dem weg zur max. stufe, aber leider überspringt man dort viele
gebiete, da es zuviel exp aus den ini´s gibt oder das lvl´n ansich schneller abläuft )
- du mußt nicht nur stupide einen quest nach dem anderen abreißen, sondern die rift´s (ingame-events) die überall auftauchen
geben hier viel ablenkung und sollte das auch nicht reichen dann schmeiß dich ins pvp getümmel.
- die klassen, also das seelensystem ist echt der hammer, es macht sehr viel spaß damit zu experimentieren und immer mal 
wieder etwas neues zu testen.
- es gibt ein gutes erfolgssystem und viele titel zu verdienen
- dir steht ein handwerkssystem zur verfügung und du kannst dich im AH austoben
- bei rift mußt du ein gebiet nicht nur erkunden, d.h. mal ebend die karte aufdecken sondern es wird von dir erwartet
das du z.b. auf berge kletterst jeden noch so kleinen winkel erkundest da es überall versteckte bonus item´s als belohnung
für solche aktionen gibt.
- viele versteckte rätsel warten auf lösung (z.b. verschiebe rätsel oder sowas wie "finde den höchsten punkt der zone",
springe vom höchsten baum ect.  )

also, komm und teste es ! 

lg
chama !


----------



## Staminia (15. April 2011)

ich hatte noch was vergessen:

ein absolutes highlight für pvp spieler ist der fackt, dass man nicht bestimmte npc ansprechen muss, sondern, egal wo man ist auf die pvp inhalten zugreifen kann. 

man landet nach den bgs wieder an selben stelle.

kurz gesagt: du machst gerade deine quests. plötzlich hast du lust auf pvp. du drückst K, kommst in die warteschlange und zockst pvp. danach machst du deine quests weiter.

meiner ansicht nach, einfach genial :-)


----------



## Neneko89 (15. April 2011)

Staminia schrieb:


> ich hatte noch was vergessen:
> 
> ein absolutes highlight für pvp spieler ist der fackt, dass man nicht bestimmte npc ansprechen muss, sondern, egal wo man ist auf die pvp inhalten zugreifen kann.
> 
> ...



Stimmt schon, für WoW Spieler aber nichts neues 

Hoff mein Kumpel kommt heut vor 20 Uhr vorbei, kanns kaum noch erwarten ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (15. April 2011)

War ja bei Warhammer auch so.

Also ich spiels gerade den zweiten Tag, bin Level 16 und macht schon spaß. Ich spiele allerdings seit ner ganzen Weile auch kein WoW mehr weils mich absolut langweilg (ausgelutscht) und hatte dann überlegt ob ich mir um etwas zu daddeln nun Cata oder Rift kaufe. Hab' mich dann für Rift entschieden und nyu, hat Potential - malsehen was sie daraus machen. Ansonsten stimmt es schon - ist nen WoW mit nen paar lustigen Features - allerdings bisher weit besser als die meisten anderen MMORPGs aufm Markt die sich direkt an WoW lehnen.


----------

